# Mastic removal



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I have removed bulging mastic from round the door and locker trims of my van, but there is a residue which I am finding hard to shift. And, whilst the removal also got rid of most of the dirty black stuff clinging to the mastic, some remains. I don't want to start digging this out, for fear of breaking the seal.

Any suggestions on removing both the residue and the remaining dirt (or is it mould?) from the mastic would be gratefully received.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

After removing as much as you can gently with a wooden or plastic scraper use a soft cloth, some white spirit and a lot of patience.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

WD40 being spirit based should do the trick too.:wink2:

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Another fan of white spirit.
Wilkinson's sell a sealer remover. It's in cartridge form. You just put it on the old sealant and leave it ffor

a bit. The old sealant swells up and becomes very soft which can easily be scraped off.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Multisolve CT1 spray

It's amazing stuff at removing adhesives and silicone. Another member on here told me about this stuff and it is truly outstanding.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> Multisolve CT1 spray
> 
> It's amazing stuff at removing adhesives and silicone. Another member on here told me about this stuff and it is truly outstanding.


I've seen that video linked to many times, and yes it seems to work but bloody hell, they do waste a lot of it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We do not know from the OP what the 'mastic' is. Could be acrylic, silicone etc.

With sealants like Sikaflex, when applying it and before it sets, Acetone is the best solvent (white spirit almost useless).

I think even Acetone will not dissolve Sikaflex in any thickness, but from my experience if one removes the bulk of it and there is only a thin film left clinging to the surface then Acetone will soften it enough to wipe/scrape it off.

The stubborness of Sikaflex not to be removed is one of its properties. it is not cheap, but it does some great jobs - if you choose the right one - and can find the one you want. Warning! some of it has a short shelf-life - always check the dates on the tube, and when opened 'goes off' quickl, so get all areas prepared before opening.

There is another Sikaflex copy which people say is as good and cheaper, but I have forgotten the name, because the manufacturer told me that it is not available in Poland.

Geoff


----------

